# Tica UEHA Rods/12' Spin & Casting question



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Didn't see a better place to post this question... You guys have the most stored knowledge 


Tica UEHA Rods: *Does anyone know *if the top sections are interchangeable for spin and cast models???

The spin and cast "XH" have the same exact model number, except the s and C....? I have the casting model, and there are no guides on the butt section. If you have the spinning? Does yours have the pick-up guide on the butt section?

Would be nice to find someone to trade tops with, as most prefer the casting in this heavy a rod. I would like a spinning model.

If you can help answer, Thanks!

*UEHA836502S 12' XH Surf Spinning 15 - 40..... 4 - 10 *
UEHA936502S 12' XXH Surf Spinning 20 - 50... 6 - 12 
*UEHA836502C 12' XH Surf Casting 15 - 40...... 4 - 10*


----------

